# you cant beat a...........



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You cant beat a midnight swim when its this hot can you!!! Crickets chirruping, stars twinkling and the pool lights making everything shimmer!! I'll pay for this tomorrow cos I'm allergic to the chlorine, but its truly magical out there

jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> You cant beat a midnight swim when its this hot can you!!! Crickets chirruping, stars twinkling and the pool lights making everything shimmer!! I'll pay for this tomorrow cos I'm allergic to the chlorine, but its truly magical out there
> 
> jo xxx


okay ...so my wife read this thread. Now it's become a matter of urgency to get the pool sorted, rigg up and wire in a couple of flood lights....never the several tonnes of wood that need shifted or the huge pile branches .... they'll still be there when I get the pool done..



Jo.... there are alternatives to chlorine


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> Jo.... there are alternatives to chlorine


Apart from using a salt water system, what are they?????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> Apart from using a salt walter system, what are they??????
> 
> Jo xxx


there are quite a few ranging from magnetic resonance to ozone.... heres a couple of links

Chlorine vs. Alternatives for Swimming Pools

Chlorine-Free Swimming Pool Cleaners and Water Treatment

AquaSmarter Chlorine Free Ionizing Water Purification Capsules for all Water Conditioning Applications | Safe effective chemical free water purification alternative


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> there are quite a few ranging from magnetic resonance to ozone.... heres a couple of links
> 
> Chlorine vs. Alternatives for Swimming Pools
> 
> ...



Checkin' em out!!! Thanks DM, you may just have saved my summer!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I swam last night, around 11.30p.m. and yes, it was great. A glass of chilled cava is a good accompaniment....


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Checkin' em out!!! Thanks DM, you may just have saved my summer!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Haven't checked out the other two yet but the Aquasmarter one looks to me like complete bull.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Haven't checked out the other two yet but the Aquasmarter one looks to me like complete bull.


I just done a search on alternatives.... knowing they do exist..... 

However, it would be good for the general info of posters why you think this lot are not worth touching and I do mean for the benefit of other posters.


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

jojo said:


> You cant beat a midnight swim when its this hot can you!!! Crickets chirruping, stars twinkling and the pool lights making everything shimmer!! I'll pay for this tomorrow cos I'm allergic to the chlorine, but its truly magical out there
> 
> jo xxx


hubby and I always have a midnight skinny dip, nothing like it to settle you for the night, always makes me feel like a naughty 16 year again, but I can never find one that time of night


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> I just done a search on alternatives.... knowing they do exist.....
> 
> However, it would be good for the general info of posters why you think this lot are not worth touching and I do mean for the benefit of other posters.


The first thing is that the science seems implausible - which doesn't mean it doesn't work but it gets the skeptical antennae twitching. There are no proper test reports anywhere on the web, there are only anecdotes and user testimonials. This bit particularly points out dodgy science...

From their FAQ's



> How does one ‘Test’ for Adequate Ionization?
> 
> Testing for the presence of Ionization is quite simple as there are 3-distinctive ways to Test for Adequate Ionization Saturation.
> 
> ...


That is transparent bull.

The website makes many claims which are unsupported by evidence. 

It smells to me of scam but I would be delighted to be proved wrong if anyone can find _evidence _of efficacy anywhere.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jimenato said:


> The first thing is that the science seems implausible - which doesn't mean it doesn't work but it gets the skeptical antennae twitching. There are no proper test reports anywhere on the web, there are only anecdotes and user testimonials. This bit particularly points out dodgy science...
> 
> From their FAQ's
> 
> ...


noted and with honest thanks, I didn't go over the site myself.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

This article from the Telegraph seems to imply that treatment systems which contain Bromine might react with pool pollutants to form carcinogenic materials.

Swimming pool disinfectants linked to cancer - Telegraph



> "Care should be taken in selecting disinfectants to treat recreational pool water.
> 
> "The data suggest that agents containing the chemical bromine should be avoided as disinfectants of recreational pool water.
> 
> "The best method to treat pool waters is a combination of UV treatment with chlorine as compared to chlorination alone."


Also in Science Daily

Recreational pool disinfectants linked to health problems

I don't know how important it is - these stories are sometimes blown up out of proportion


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> This article from the Telegraph seems to imply that treatment systems which contain Bromine might react with pool pollutants to form carcinogenic materials.
> 
> Swimming pool disinfectants linked to cancer - Telegraph
> 
> ...


Hhhmmm, I agree the media blow things up, but I also believe that cancer is the ultimate form of an allergy!


Thanks for that 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hhhmmm, I agree the media blow things up, but I also believe that cancer is the ultimate form of an allergy!
> 
> 
> Thanks for that
> ...


I'm interested. Why do you believe that?

Look at the search I just did...



Google


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> I'm interested. Why do you believe that?
> 
> Look at the search I just did...
> 
> ...


Leaving Facebook... | Facebook

Leaving Facebook... | Facebook

I'm not sure about it all really, I have a friend who is adamant that cancer is the bodies last resort to fighting toxins, she says that no healthy body would knowingly destroy itself unless the thing it was fighting is too big for it or if the "owner" of that body doesnt stop doing whatever it is thats bothering it??? summat like that, but it does seem plausable when you think about it. One things for sure, cancer aint going away is it!! All the research, all the money and its at epidemic proportions. Finding a cure?????????? Hhhmm, how about finding whats causing it and preventing it!!!!! 

I wouldnt be surprised if they know whats causing it but its too big to get rid off!! Fuels? Sugar? Pesticides? Our governments can hardly ban those can they!!?? 

I'd better get off my soap box now LOL, oh and sorry about the state of my links and typing, I'm on a steam driven antique of a computor and its got a mind of its own 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Leaving Facebook... | Facebook
> 
> Leaving Facebook... | Facebook
> 
> ...


Oh jojo! Please, _please _ don't believe what quacks like Andreas Moritz write. I could take those texts apart word by word if I had to but it really shouldn't be necessary. He is a charlatan and, if people follow what he says and, for instance, forego chemotherapy they will die because of him.

He bangs on at one point about "evidence for the efficacy of chemotherapy" - there's loads.

See if you can find any "evidence" whatever for the quackery he is peddling 



> Andreas Moritz is a medical intuitive; a practitioner of Ayurveda, iridology, shiatsu, and vibrational medicine;


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Oh jojo! Please, _please _ don't believe what quacks like Andreas Moritz write. I could take those texts apart word by word if I had to but it really shouldn't be necessary. He is a charlatan and, if people follow what he says and, for instance, forego chemotherapy they will die because of him.
> 
> He bangs on at one point about "evidence for the efficacy of chemotherapy" - there's loads.
> 
> See if you can find any "evidence" whatever for the quackery he is peddling


I have an open mind about cancer and wouldnt write anyone off as being a quack until I see proof that "the establishment" can offer better solutions!!! Sadly I've seen too many people suffer and die thru cancer, Infact thats partly why I'm in the UK at the moment. The one certain thing about it is that it isnt on the decline and too much money is being spent on pharmaceutical "cures" and stupid generalisations (ie "red meat causes cancer", sunshine causes cancer", talcum powder causes cancer", "fizzy drinks........), rather than prevention and causes!!!

As for it being the ultimate allergy, well it is when you think about it, something individual seems to trigger it!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I have an open mind about cancer and wouldnt write anyone off as being a quack until I see proof that "the establishment" can offer better solutions!!!


Better solutions than what he does? 



> Ayurveda, iridology, shiatsu, and vibrational medicine;


None of which there is any evidence of efficacy for whatever (beyond placebo)





jojo said:


> Sadly I've seen too many people suffer and die thru cancer, Infact thats partly why I'm in the UK at the moment.


Sadly I've seen a few as well. I have also seen many cured - I am one of them - cured by modern surgery and oncology. There would be many more dead by now - including me - if it wasn't for modern medical science.



jojo said:


> The one certain thing about it is that it isnt on the decline


Correct. One of the main reasons for the increase in the occurrence of cancer in the last few decades is that medical science has managed to cure so many other - particularly infectious - diseases. So it's partly at least a statistical anomaly - if you're not going to die of e.g. Cholera or smallpox, you've got a better chance of getting cancer.



jojo said:


> and too much money is being spent on pharmaceutical "cures"


Would you rather the money was spent on Reiki? Flower remedies perhaps?



jojo said:


> and stupid generalisations (ie "red meat causes cancer", sunshine causes cancer", talcum powder causes cancer", "fizzy drinks........), rather than prevention and causes!!!


Here you have hit the nail right on the head. Cancer is not one but many diseases and it is caused not by one thing but by many. This is what makes "it" (there's me talking about it in the singular again) so difficult to deal with.

When people say that such and such causes cancer (e.g. Smoking causes lung cancer) there seems to be a perception amongst some people that that means a) It is the only thing that causes lung cancer and b) Not all people who smoke get lung cancer therefore it can't be the cause. Both of those are fallacies.



jojo said:


> As for it being the ultimate allergy, well it is when you think about it, something individual seems to trigger it!!!


Wiki entry for allergy:



> Allergy is a disorder of the immune system which is a form of hypersensitivity.[1] Allergic reactions occur to normally harmless environmental substances known as allergens; these reactions are acquired, predictable, and rapid.


Wiki entry for Cancer:



> Cancer /ˈkænsər/ ( listen) (medical term: malignant neoplasm) is a class of diseases in which a group of cells display uncontrolled growth (division beyond the normal limits), invasion (intrusion on and destruction of adjacent tissues), and sometimes metastasis (spread to other locations in the body via lymph or blood).


They are not related in any way.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The cancer debate is one that really interests me, sadly I'm on this ancient computer in my house in the UK, (Its so slow and the keyboard is not playing the game lol) and all my links and info is in Spain! But the one thing I will say is that I am quite into conspiracy theories with regards to cancer, there's a lot of protectionism and money involved and I certainly dont believe that there is more cancer about just because people arent dying from other things. 

All that said, I'm really glad you got thru it and are one of the lucky ones! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sadly, my friend passed away this afternoon after a long and volatile fight against the dreaded big "C"!!

There has to be an answer to all this

Jo xxxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sadly, my friend passed away this afternoon after a long and volatile fight against the dreaded big "C"!!
> 
> There has to be an answer to all this
> 
> Jo xxxx


jojo - that is just dreadful news - I am so sorry about your loss. Jousting on forums is such a useless activity sometimes, real life is just so much more important.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sadly, my friend passed away this afternoon after a long and volatile fight against the dreaded big "C"!!
> 
> There has to be an answer to all this
> 
> Jo xxxx


How very sad for you Jo.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sadly, my friend passed away this afternoon after a long and volatile fight against the dreaded big "C"!!
> 
> There has to be an answer to all this
> 
> Jo xxxx


so sorry to hear that jojo


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Jo, heart felt sympathies.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you all so much, I didnt mean to blurt it out on the forum, but it was so unexpected - no it wasnt unexpected at all, she was in a hospice and.... well no it wasnt unexpected, just a shock and I received the phone call while I was reading this post. The forum isnt really the right place to discuss all this. So I'll not mention it further, but thanks again

Jo xx


----------

